# Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016



## Ostseestipper (1. Januar 2016)

Wenn Keiner will, dann eben ich, ..... |rolleyes

Neues Jahr, neues Glück unser Hobby zu geniessen.
Bleibt anständig mit dem was Ihr hier schreibt, bleibt gesund und habt Spass an unserem Hobby.

Ach ja, ... und wenn Ihr im Januar ´ne Mefo fangt, dann dürft Ihr uns gerne teilhaben lassen und es hier reinschreiben.
In diesem Sinne: Happy New Fishing Year :vik:


----------



## Basti- Fantasti (1. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Hey ihr Lieben ,frohes neues ...

Dann fang ich mal an :

O1.01.2016
Meschendorf 
Von 11.45-14.00uhr 
Snaps 20 Gramm rot-schwarz 
Eine 43ziger Blitz-blank und zieht weiter fleißig ihre Bahnen .

Liebe Grüße
Basti


----------



## dirk.steffen (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Schließe ich mich doch gleich an.
Nach der Silvesterparty aufgewacht und so gedacht: "Mh, warst das ganze Jahr noch nicht einmal auf Mefo fischen. Wird aber Zeit." |jump:
Also fix aufgeräumt und gegen Mittag los an die Küste. Habe mich dann noch mit einem Bekannte verabredet, der schon seit Vormittag unterwegs war. Am Strand angekommen gesellte sich dann noch ein dritter Fusselwerfer zu uns. Bedingungen waren sehr gut: leicht auflandiger Wind von links, rel. hoher Wasserstand, Sonne, nur Wasser war sehr klar. Also verteilten wir uns und los ging das neue Angeljahr. Schon beim dritten Wurf hatte mein Kumpel die erste am Band, um die 50 und noch gefärbt. Also wieder in die Fluten. Haben dann bis zum Dunkelwerden gefischt, aber keinen Kontakt mehr gehabt #d

Aber egal. Ein wunderschöner Jahresbeginn bei herrlichem Wetter :m


----------



## Micha-BS (2. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Wir waren zu Dritt auf Rügen 3 Tage auf Meerforelle.

Leider gings garnichts....


----------



## Küstenjonny (3. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Hallo Sportsfreunde#h
 Nachtrag vom 2.1.
 WO: Oh
 WANN.: 14-16.30
 Womit : Holz&Blech
 Was : 1X Meerforelle ca 40 cm c&r, 2x Biss
 Tl


----------



## Küstenjonny (9. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Hallo Sportsfreunde
 Wann: 9.1 15-17.30 Uhr
 Wo: Oh
 Womit: Holz&Blech
 Was: nichts


----------



## dreikantmassstab (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Da kann ich auch was beitragen :m

Wann: 09.01. -  8:00 bis 15:30 Uhr
Wo: Ecke Heiligenhafen, zwei Spots
Womit: Snurrebassen 18 und 24g
Was: Gar nichts!


----------



## Meerforellenfan (10. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Finde ich super das ihr uns auf dem laufenden haltet auch wenn leider nix ging ! #6


----------



## Milan.Lüb.Bucht (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Moin zusammen,
 Ich war mit nen Kumpel in der Lübecker Bucht am Samstag von 15-17 Uhr anangeln und konnte eine silberne 52er als meinen ersten Fisch 2016 überreden. Gebissen hat er bei 2,5 Grad auf einen langsam geführten Gladax Fluo  90mm.


----------



## Boerni85 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Moiners,
nach langem habe ich mal wieder nen Fisch gefangen! PB mit 72 cm auf nen geschleppten Illex Squad Minnow in der KiFö...
Reingehauen und allen krumme Ruten!


----------



## Küstenjonny (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*



Boerni85 schrieb:


> Moiners,
> nach langem habe ich mal wieder nen Fisch gefangen! PB mit 72 cm auf nen geschleppten Illex Squad Minnow in der KiFö...
> Reingehauen und allen krumme Ruten!



so wird es gemacht...#6


----------



## plattfisch56 (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Und genau ist das der Stoff (Foto ) zum reinziehen
 aus dem Anglerträume entstehen.
 Dickes Petrie Heil !


----------



## Ostseesilber (11. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Petri Boerni! Schöner Brocken!::m


----------



## bensihari (12. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Petri! Geiler Silberbarren!!!!! 
Innen- oder Außenförde????


----------



## Stichling63 (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Zusammenfassung

Ich war die ganze Woche jeden Tag 1-2 Std. auf der Mefo-jagd.

Ferienresidens Staberdorf--Meschendorf--Sund--Flügge--Wallnau--Westermakelsdorf--Niobe-- Mari/leuchte--Klausdorf--heute Puttgarden überall nix.  :c:c:c

Es sind momentan keine Mefos da. Vielleicht muss das Wasser bisserl wärmer werden, damit das Leben im Uferbereich wieder erwacht, dann sind auch die Mefos wieder da !!!! :q


----------



## dirk.steffen (16. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Gestren nach der Arbeit auch noch fix 2 Std. an der Küste gewesen. War aber auch nix. Na ja, jetzt kommt der Schnee :c
Mal sehen wann wieder was geht.


----------



## dreikantmassstab (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Bei uns ging gestern auch mal wieder nichts. Wir waren zu Viert an einer relativ flachen Stelle/ Sandbank in DK. Nicht einmal ein kleiner Kupfer...

Ich hoffe auf nächste Wochenende, da soll es ja wieder etwas wärmer werden und die Meerforellen ziehen wieder etwas näher in die Küstenbereiche. 

Bis dann...


----------



## Topic (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

erste mal dieses Jahr los gewesen und gleich versaut fürs ganze Jahr :q:q:q.
Nachdem meine Kollegen die letzten Tage eigendlich wenig bis nichts gefangen haben und ich dieses Jahr zum ersten mal Zeit hatte um ans Wasser zu kommen war mir alles egal. Meinen Kumpel der gestern schon los war und nichts hatte noch überredet mit zu kommen, allerdings wollte er erst später nachkommen. Am Strand gegen 8 Uhr angekommen 2. Wurf nachläufer der dritte brachte den ersten Fisch...nichts großes aber der erste ^^
und dann ging es mehr oder weniger schlag auf schlag...in den ersten 15 min konnte ich 4 Kontakte verzeichnen wovon 2 hängen blieben..eine große ca.60 cm verloren weil der Kescher noch zuhause im Keller hing....meinem Kumpel dann überredet doch früher zu kommen...als an dem Spot nichts mehr kam machten wir strecke...hier ein Fisch da ein Nachläufer da ein Aussteiger....so ging das bis etwa 15,30 Uhr....am Ende konnte ich 15 Fische "landen" bei meinem kollegen waren es 7...und heute war alles dabei..von etwa 35 cm bis 61 cm sowohl blanke als auch braune....dazu gab es noch paar aussteiger und etliche Nachläufer....auch wenn es ziehmlich kalt war und man die ringe ständig vom eis befreien musste hat es sich mehr als gelohnt.


----------



## Skott (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

*PETRI *Topic,

schöne Bilder, schöner Bericht & schöne Fische !!

LG

Wolfgang


----------



## paling (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*



Topic schrieb:


> erste mal dieses Jahr los gewesen und gleich versaut fürs ganze Jahr :q:q:q.
> Nachdem meine Kollegen die letzten Tage eigendlich wenig bis nichts gefangen haben und ich dieses Jahr zum ersten mal Zeit hatte um ans Wasser zu kommen war mir alles egal. Meinen Kumpel der gestern schon los war und nichts hatte noch überredet mit zu kommen, allerdings wollte er erst später nachkommen. Am Strand gegen 8 Uhr angekommen 2. Wurf nachläufer der dritte brachte den ersten Fisch...nichts großes aber der erste ^^
> und dann ging es mehr oder weniger schlag auf schlag...in den ersten 15 min konnte ich 4 Kontakte verzeichnen wovon 2 hängen blieben..eine große ca.60 cm verloren weil der Kescher noch zuhause im Keller hing....meinem Kumpel dann überredet doch früher zu kommen...als an dem Spot nichts mehr kam machten wir strecke...hier ein Fisch da ein Nachläufer da ein Aussteiger....so ging das bis etwa 15,30 Uhr....am Ende konnte ich 15 Fische "landen" bei meinem kollegen waren es 7...und heute war alles dabei..von etwa 35 cm bis 61 cm sowohl blanke als auch braune....dazu gab es noch paar aussteiger und etliche Nachläufer....auch wenn es ziehmlich kalt war und man die ringe ständig vom eis befreien musste hat es sich mehr als gelohnt.



Fettes Petri man muss nur im Fisch stehen#6#6#6


----------



## dirk.steffen (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Schöne Fische Tino.
Dickes fettes Petri!!!!

Warst ja auch ausgeruht |krank:


----------



## Topic (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

DANKE 

naja die Fische wollten gefunden werden ...man muss schon Vertrauen dazu haben ^^...mein Kumpels hielten es zwar für sinnlos bei 3 Grad Wasser das nahe Ufer abzufischen..aber naja wer fängt hat Recht ^^ muss dazu sagen alle Fische vielleicht im sack tiefen Wasser also sehr flach....naja Dirk die 3 Tage Ruhe sind nach ner 6 Tage Arbeitswoche auch fürn Po 

die 3 Forellen auf dem Bild sind von oben nach unten 61,58 und 55 cm falls es jemanden interessiert


----------



## Ostseesilber (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Petri Topic- 15 Fische und drei so schöne zum mitnehmen- das muss man bei diesen Bedingungen erstmal nachmachen#6


----------



## dreikantmassstab (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Da kann man nur von träumen... Petri!

PS: Magst du sagen auf welche Blinker/ Farbe die Meerforellen gegangen sind?


----------



## Topic (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

also von den großen sind 2 meine  die unteren beiden..die andere große is die vom Kumpel...

wir haben ausschließlich auf den hier gefangen
http://www.angel-domaene.de/westin-meerforellenwobbler-salty-18g-dotted-sardine--2473.html

mein kumpel hatte zuerst den hier gefischt
http://www.angel-domaene.de/westin-...os--20258.html?sid=vgp80gacre0t0e84ioa4rj8ie6

als bei ihm nichts kam und ich in der zeit wo er da war schon paar Fische hatte wechselte er dann auch....naja und dann gings bei ihm auch los...is übrigens mein lieblings köder den ich zu 85% Fische...bei egal welchen wetter und sichtverhältnissen..|supergri


----------



## laxvän (17. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Petri zu den schönen Silberlingen und dem schönen Bericht dazu.
Am nächsten Wochenende habe ich vielleicht auch mal wieder die Gelegenheit mein Glück in der Ostsee zu versuchen.
Auf jeden Fall motivieren einen solche Berichte wieder


----------



## Tim1995 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

War definitiv ein sehr geiler Tag gestern 
Hätte nie gedacht das die Fische bei dem kalten Wasser so aktiv seien würden.
Und danke nochmal fürs wecken :q


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Tip Top Petri! 

Super Fische, top genährte Überspringer! Der Rest des Jahres kann nur schlechter werden ;-)


----------



## Windfinder (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Petri Topic,
 alles richtig gemacht. 
 Flache Bucht ausgesucht, wahrscheinlich mit Süßwasserauslauf. Wenn nicht da, wo sonst um diese Jahreszeit.


----------



## Stichling63 (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Digges PETRI HEIL !!!!!


----------



## Topic (18. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Danke ^^ nur bis Mittwoch arbeiten ^^ dann heißt es angeln angeln und nochmal angeln...diesmal nehm ich auch die aktion cam mit ^^


----------



## Topic (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

so....der erste Tag meines langen Wochenendes ist vorbei.
Heute ging es für mich zu um 8 Uhr ans Wasser das Thermometer im Auto zeigt -7 Grad für mich aber kein Grund nicht los zuziehen. Am Spot angekommen freute ich mich über den schönen Sonnenaufgang und die spiegelglatte See, aber moment dachte ich so glatt??? Mein Zielstrand war teilweise mit einer dünnen Eisschicht bedeckt,zwischendurch immer wieder Treibeis.
Eine Stelle gefunden wo die Schollen ein wenig großzügiger auseinander getrieben sind, also rein da. Ich bin dann immer Zwischen den Eisschollen umher gelaufen, mitmal ein Spiegeln im Wasser auf weiter Entfernung...buckelnde Mefos....Ich so YES !!! Sie sind da...nur was bringt es einem die Mefos zu sehen, wenn man diese nicht anwerfen kann weil dazwischen gute 50 Meter Eis sind? Ich "durfte" :c:c dann leider öfter mit ansehen wie die Mefos sich zeigten, als ich dann zwischen den Eisschollen umher lief ein großer Schwall vor mir...toll !! dachte ich |uhoh:|uhoh:..naja..Das ganze habe ich dann gute 3 Stunden durchgezogen ohne auch nur einen Fisch zu sehen, aber der Wettergott war mir gnedig und der Wind drehte und drückte das Eis herhaus...endlich Konnte ich meinen eigendlich Spot anlaufen...wie Letzte mal auch stand für mich fest, Strecke machen bringt den Fisch...nur heute leider nicht.
Also wieder zurück zum Anfang, der Wind drehte erneunt und kam nun auflandig, besser Bedingungen natürlich, leider kam das Eis aber auch wieder. Egal Arschbacken zusammen und hinter das Eis und werfen was das zeug hält. Gegen 13 Uhr der erste Biss JAAAAAAA  es hat sich ausgezahlt zu frieren. Ab diesem Zeitpunkt war mein Tag gerettet...Ein gefärbter Absteiger mitte 50 konnte ich noch schonend im Wasser abhaken ohne Ihn aus seinem Element zu holen.



Ich bin dann kurz aus dem Wasser raus um mich einmal aufzuwärmen. Ich wollte dann wieder zu der Stelle hin wo der andere Fisch biss. Auf dem Weg dort hin machte ich ein paar Würfe, als ich aufeinmal am anderen Ende diesmal ein wenig mehr Gegenwehr bekam. Der Drill war recht kurz aber knackig, auch diese Forelle wollte ich im Wasser releasen aber als ich sah das diese den Köder voll genommen hat und im Wasser bereits stark blutete entschloss ich mich den Fisch zu keschern und diesen zu entnehmen. Ich weiß sehr wohl das es sich um einen noch leicht gefärbten Absteiger handelt weshalb es mir doppelt so leid getan hat den Fisch töten zu müssen, nur ist es meiner Meinung nach die bessere Wahl bevor der Fisch qualvoll verendet.
Der Fisch den ich erst garnicht so groß eingeschätzt hatte, brachte dann doch stolze 63 cm auf die Messlatte.



Ich angelte dann noch bis kurz nach 15 Uhr weiter, als ich dann vollkommen ausgekühlt war, entschloss ich mich aufzuhören. In 7 Stunden am Wasser 2 Bisse welche auch beiden hängen blieben....da muss man schon mal die Zähne zusammen beißen und nicht nach 2 Stunden den pillemann einziehen....das macht der von ganz alleine :q:q **Spaß**.
Trotz der Kälte ein geiler Tag am Wasser. Morgen werde ich mal die offene Küste angreifen um nen richtigen Heringsfresse ans Band zubekommen.


----------



## Onkel Frank (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Respekt #6 und Petri .


----------



## dirk.steffen (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Petri Tino, tolles Durchhaltevermögen #6
Hatte vlt. morgen nach der Arbeit auch vor mal loszuziehen. Vlt. kannst Dich ja mal melden und wir treffen uns #h


----------



## Topic (21. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Danke 

na klar können wir gern machen, ich melde mich sobald ich was berichten kann.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Dickes Petri! Beharrlichkeit zahlt sich aus. Respekt bei dem Wecker! 

Ps. Der entnommene Fisch ist in meinen Augen kein Absteiger. Begründung: ist zwar etwas schmal auf den Rippen, aber es ist keine Verletzung der Flossen zu erkennen welche auf einen Aufenthalt im Fluss schließen ließen. Außerdem ist weder Schwanz noch Rückenflosse abgeflacht. Eine leichte Färbung der Fische ist auf Grund der hormonellen Umstellung im Winter bei fast jedem Fisch so (siehe RekordForelle von Otto Gneist auf Bornholm).


----------



## mefohunter84 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Von mir auch ein "*Petri*" zu den Mefos und ein #r zum Durchhaltevermögen bei den Bedingungen! #6
Werde jetzt auch wieder angreifen. Eventuell nächste Woche Donnerstag! :vik:


----------



## Meefo 46 (22. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Moin .

Petri-Heil und Respekt,bei dem Wetter .#6


Gruss Jochen.


----------



## Windfinder (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Gestern 3h zwei verschiedene Strandabschnitte befischt und nicht ein Zupfer. Erstaunlich für mich war das der Fischer sein Netz vor einem Süßwasserauslauf gelegt hat. Wie will der Absteigende und oder im Laichkleid befindende Forellen, schonend zurücksetzen?!


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*



Windfinder schrieb:


> Gestern 3h zwei verschiedene Strandabschnitte befischt und nicht ein Zupfer. Erstaunlich für mich war das der Fischer sein Netz vor einem Süßwasserauslauf gelegt hat. Wie will der Absteigende und oder im Laichkleid befindende Forellen, schonend zurücksetzen?!



So ein #%^}* !

Aber muss er sie denn noch zurück setzen? Rein vom Gesetz her?


----------



## Taubenhaucher2003 (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*



Windfinder schrieb:


> Gestern 3h zwei verschiedene Strandabschnitte befischt und nicht ein Zupfer. Erstaunlich für mich war das der Fischer sein Netz vor einem Süßwasserauslauf gelegt hat. Wie will der Absteigende und oder im Laichkleid befindende Forellen, schonend zurücksetzen?!



Mahlzeit... Ward ihr gestern zu zweit los? Dort wo ich war, holt sich der Fischer auch seine Absteiger!!!! Auch frisch ausgelegte Netze vorm bachauslauf....:r


----------



## Windfinder (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Ne, war allein. Weit und breit war kein anderer Angler zu sehen gewesen.
Das kann ich nicht verstehen und es macht mich wütend wenn ich sowas sehe.
Das Netz stand so dicht Unterland das ich es hätte plündern können. Ca 500 Meter lang. Allerdings war auf den ersten 10 Metern nichts drin.
Hoffe das die meisten den Weg aus dem Bach schon gefunden haben.


----------



## MaikP (25. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

[QUOTEDas Netz stand so dicht Unterland das ich es hätte plündern können.][/QUOTE]
Hier rumzetern nützt nix. Fotdokumentation incl. Standortangabe,falls vorhanden Beschriftung an den Netzkörpern
und fix per mail an http://www.lallf.de/Abt-Fischerei-u-Fischwirt.48.0.html und  in Kopie an den Landesanglerverband.

Machen das *Alle* kommt da ganz schön was zusammen.
Grüße Maik


----------



## the_slowrider (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Moin, 
habe morgen unerwartet frei und wollte mit einem Kumpel mal Richtig Bülker Leuchtturm (dort habe ich bisher meine einzigen massige gefangen) wie istEure Meinung, lohnt das oder sollten wir aufgrund des Windes woanders hin ?

Viele Grüsse

PS: Ich werde berichten


----------



## paling (26. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

also Topic wenn das nicht TOPPI ist dann weiss ich ja nicht#6,ich bin ab Samstag in Heiligenhafen,man bin ich heiss,hatte schon Entzug,seit Mai keine Küste mehr gesehen,Allen Petri|wavey:


----------



## thorbs1887 (26. Januar 2016)

Wir wollten auch am Samstag los, soll auch nach heiligenhafen gehen. 
Wetter sieht nur sehr bescheiden aus !


----------



## dreikantmassstab (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Moin, dass wird ja ein richtiges "Bordietreffen" Ich liebäugle mit dem Sonntag 

Ich hoffe das Wetter spielt einigermaßen mit...


----------



## the_slowrider (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Heute Bülker Leuchtturm, 
Wer: Ich mit einen Kumpel
Zeit:9-13 Uhr
Himmel: bedeckt
Wind: saustark 7-8 bft
Köder: Sbiro und Snaps
Fisch: 4 Nachläufer und das hier


----------



## inselkandidat (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Petrus! Ist das ein Lachs?


----------



## the_slowrider (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Ich denke schon 73,8 cm, 
keine Punkte auf der Fettflosse,
einkerbung der Schwanzflosse,
so gut wie keine Punkte unterhalb der Seitenlinie,
es spricht sehr viel dafür, ein Biologe hat das Bild gesehen und sofort auf Lachs getippt.
Sehr schlank und hat den Snaps voll inhaliert, leider hatte der Fisch schon sehr stark geblutet sonst wäre CR angebracht gewesen.


----------



## Sea-Trout (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Petri,

ich sehe da einen Mefo Absteiger.


Gruß Sea-Trout


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

auch von mir ein petri,
...schade um die süsse


----------



## Seatrout (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Moin, ich weiß gar nicht, was diese dämliche Frage immer dauernd soll, ob Lachs oder Mefo!
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit im Kieler Raum ein Lachs zu fangen ist gering, und selbst wenn, ist das wichtig?

Man man man, ist nicht deine Schuld, wenn sie verletzt war, aber in 2 Monaten wäre Sie....

Gruß Hannes


----------



## Salziges Silber (27. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Man man man, ist nicht deine Schuld, wenn sie verletzt war, *aber in 2 Monaten wäre Sie*....
> 
> :mein traumfisch


----------



## Seatrout (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Genau


----------



## xbsxrvxr (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*



Seatrout schrieb:


> Moin, ich weiß gar nicht, was diese dämliche Frage immer dauernd soll, ob Lachs oder Mefo!


??????????

wenn´s aber mal wirklich angebracht ist...

ist n lachs!


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Petri!  
ich wollte auch mal wieder angreifen ist es nicht zu kalt ( Wasser Themp.) 
mal gucken ob man irgend einen am Wasser trifft?
Gruß Michi


----------



## the_slowrider (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Wie gesagt,
wir hatten einige Nachläufer (kleine)  bis direkt vor die Füsse, einzig der Wind war schon heftig und soll zur nächsten Woche noch auffrischen.
Das Wasser war glasklar.


----------



## Salziges Silber (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*



Zandermichi schrieb:


> Petri!
> ich wollte auch mal wieder angreifen ist es nicht zu kalt ( Wasser Themp.)
> mal gucken ob man irgend einen am Wasser trifft?
> Gruß Michi



ich denke, dass zum we echte chancen bestehen, die l.-temperaturen sind sehr hoch und der kräftige wind mischt die flachwasserzonen ordenlich durch, 
da geht was.


----------



## Thomas9904 (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Das Offtopic, persönliche Anmache und darauf antwortende Beiträge gelöscht.
Brauchen wir hier nicht.
Die Diskussion um Mitnahme oder zurücksetzen entscheidet ALLEINE der jeweilige Angler.
Danke..


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Danke , habe langes we. Bin im Norden und hoffe ich kann berichten 
Gruß Michi 
:vik:


----------



## boot (28. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

*Heute* von 9:00 bis 13:00 

*Wo *Ostsee bei Damp 

*Köder * Fliege 

*Fang *1 kleine *Mefo *von *45cm :vik:* die wieder zurück durfte:m

*Sonstige,* es waren schöne stunden und teils sehr windig, aber als ich  die kleine Schönheit wider in ihrem Element entließ das war so  wunderbar. lg ole


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Sauber, geiler Fisch!

Offtopic: als echte Frageb gemeint (ohne Ironie und Zwischenton); 
was spricht für Lachs was dagegen? Ich selber hätte auch sofort auf Lachs getippt.
Und wieso Absteiger? Weil der Fisch so dünn ist?


----------



## florianparske (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Bei Google habe ich Folgendes gefunden:
http://www.meerforellen-guiding-oh.de/Meerforelle/Unterscheidung.htm


Demnach würde ich bei dem Foto auch sagen, dass es ein sehr schlanker Lachs ist.


----------



## mefohunter84 (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

War gestern von 08:00 bis 16:15 Uhr auch am Bülker Leuchtturm. Von dem Gefangenen Fisch wußte ich bis dato. nichts. #c
Früh morgens einen kurzen Kontakt aud einen kupfernen Möre Silda gehabt. War aber wohl nur eine Lütte un der Kontakt dauerte höchstens 3 Sekunden. Wasser war sehr klar und es bließ eine kräftige Briese 5-6 bf aus West. |uhoh:
Direkt am Turm war das Wasser leicht getrübt. Dort an der Spitze kam der Wind halb von rechts und halb von links. Die Wellen brachen sich dort. Geil! Nur die Mefos wollten nicht so. Köder Waren der beschriebene Möre Silda, dann 2x Snaps in rot-schwarz und gelb-grün, sowie eine Nachbildung vom Tobiasfisch von Save Gear. Springerfliegen warwn einmal rosa Shrimp und Juletaen. Aber es sollte nicht sein. 
Zwei Montagen geopfert. Aber noch 2 super nette Angler getroffen (siehe Thraed Verlorener Fischereischein). :m

TL

Rolf #6|wavey:


----------



## Trollegrund (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Klingt trotzdem nach einem gelungenen Ausflug für dich Rolf. Wurde ja auch Zeit das du mal ans Wasser kommst. Mit etwas Übung bekommst auch irgendwann was ans Band   Beim nächsten mal fährst ein Stück weiter. Hier läuft es gerade gut und wird besser, viele Fische auf die Springer. Hut ab vor dem Finder der Box!  Würde ich zu Hause merken die Box vergessen zu haben würde ich wohl in Tränen ausbrechen. Nicht wegen dem Wert, eher wegen den Erinnerungen die man mit Einzelstücken verbindet. Gruss Stefan


----------



## Windfinder (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*



Trollegrund schrieb:


> Klingt trotzdem nach einem gelungenen Ausflug für dich Rolf. Wurde ja auch Zeit das du mal ans Wasser kommst. Mit etwas Übung bekommst auch irgendwann was ans Band  Beim nächsten mal fährst ein Stück weiter. Hier läuft es gerade gut und wird besser, viele Fische auf die Springer. Hut ab vor dem Finder der Box!  Würde ich zu Hause merken die Box vergessen zu haben würde ich wohl in Tränen ausbrechen. Nicht wegen dem Wert, eher wegen den Erinnerungen die man mit Einzelstücken verbindet. Gruss Stefan



Hey Trollegrund,
 weiß heißt hier läuft es gerade gut?
 Kommt was raus an der offenen Küste?


----------



## sn-angler (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

War heute vormittag zwischen Kühlungsborn und Heiligendamm unterwegs. Keine Brandung bei der aktuellen Windrichtung, daher ruhiges und klares Wasser. Allerdings ließ sich keine Meerforelle überreden. Aber - es gibt immer ein nächstes Mal...


----------



## Ostseesilber (29. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*



Windfinder schrieb:


> Hey Trollegrund,
> weiß heißt hier läuft es gerade gut?
> Kommt was raus an der offenen Küste?



Ja Stefan - das wüsste ich auch gern...


----------



## Trollegrund (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Bis jetzt jetzt hab ich bei 4 von 6 Versuchen Erfolg gehabt. Länger als eine Stunde hab ich auch nie am Stück gefischt,hab etwas Probleme mit dem Rücken. Zum Glück habe ich es ja nicht weit ans Wasser. Wirklich Grosse ü70 Fische hab ich bisher aber nur bei anderen Boardies gesehen die sich in Schweigen hüllen.  ja man kann Mefos fangen,aber ich denke es wird noch besser da die Temeraturen noch sehr niedrig sind. Ein Fisch vom Strand hat mir schon Tobse ausgekotzt, biss aber auf eine Shrimp Springer.  Die Schleppangler fangen sehr hohe Stückzahlen und Größen ein Stück weiter draussen im warmen tieferen Wasser.  Vom Strand sind es eher Einzelfische an relativ warmen Strandabschnitten. Nun ist eh erstmal reichlich Wind, genau wie letztes Jahr. Wenn der Wind sich in ein paar Tagen gelegt hat, kann sich der vordere Strandabschnitt auch endlich erwärmen und das Leben kehrt zurück.


----------



## Bastig (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Waren heute in der Eckernförder Bucht unterwegs und konnten eine Mefo mit ca. 45cm landen. Sie durfte aber weiter Schwimmen. Ansonsten gab es nicht viel Fischkontakt, vielleicht eine Handvoll anfasser.


----------



## Sea-Trout (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*



Bastig schrieb:


> Waren heute in der Eckernförder Bucht unterwegs und konnten eine Mefo mit ca. 45cm landen. Sie durfte aber weiter Schwimmen. Ansonsten gab es nicht viel Fischkontakt, vielleicht eine Handvoll anfasser.


Petri.Nur einen Fisch und 5 Anfasser da lohnt sich das losgehen ja nicht hätte ja kaum schlechter laufen können.


----------



## Bastig (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Und das bei bestem Regenwetter!


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

ich war Region DK / FL und musste jede Session wegen schlecht Wetter absagen ... war nicht mein WE ... egal hauptsache draußen


----------



## boot (30. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*



Zandermichi schrieb:


> ich war Region DK / FL und musste jede Session wegen schlecht Wetter absagen ... war nicht mein WE ... egal hauptsache draußen




Wenn du mal richtung Kappeln möchtest zum Mefo fischen melde dich mal#6.lg


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*



boot schrieb:


> Wenn du mal richtung Kappeln möchtest zum Mefo fischen melde dich mal#6.lg


Gerne  Danke ... bin denke ich dies Jahr viel in der ecke


----------



## boot (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*



Zandermichi schrieb:


> Gerne  Danke ... bin denke ich dies Jahr viel in der ecke




:mDas machen wir. lg


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

heute durfte ich jedenfalls eine sehen  
mein neuer Spott  
SO GEil 




Rest irgend wann


----------



## Topic (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

nabend männers,

nochmal ein kleiner nachtrag vom letzten wochenende..
nach dem ich am Donnerstag ja die schöne 63er fangen durfte, konnte ich am Freitag nur eine kleine zwischen den Eisschollen heraus zaubern. Am Samstag und Sonntag 23/24.01 hab ich schön abgeschneidert.

Gestern war das Wetter ja mehr als top und es ging auch wieder was...
Gefangen habe ich 2 kleine Mefos, eine ca.50 cm große Regenbogenforelle dann gabs noch 3 Aussteiger und 2 Nachläufer wobei einer richtig groß war.

Mal sehen ob nächsten Sonntag wieder was geht.|supergri


----------



## boot (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Na dazu noch Petri Heil, was für Köder hast du benutzt? Ich hatte meine auf fliege.


----------



## Zxndxrmxchx (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

schwer zu schreiben #6 hier wird ja nicht so wirklich Tipps gegeben |uhoh: ich hatte es heute auf Barsch versucht :via:
grüß Michi


----------



## zulu1024 (31. Januar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Gestern lief es wirklich gut. 3 maßige blanke Forellen: 43,46,48. Eine untermaßige eim Drill verloren. Dann noch 2 kurze Anfasser. Die 48 bis auf weiß-roten Snap, alle anderen auf brauner Fliege. Heute dafür nicht einen einzigen Kontakt.


----------



## Küstenjonny (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Hallo Sportsfreunde
 Nachtrag von gestern.
 Wo: Oh. ( vom Wind geschützte Westseite ) und ablandige Stelle Ostseite
 Wann:8-13 Uhr
 WOMIT: Holz und Blech
 Was: Nullrunde


----------



## Samsoe-Killer (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Nachtrag vom Wochenende: Dazendorf von 7:00 bis 16:00 Uhr. Zu zweit insgesamt fünf Fische von 40 - 47 cm. Sehr zicke Bisse und am Ende nur auf kleine Köder (Wobbler oder kleine Blinker). War trotz schlimmen Wetters (Regen und Sturm) ein schöner Angeltag!:k


----------



## zulu1024 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*



Samsoe-Killer schrieb:


> Nachtrag vom Wochenende: Dazendorf von 7:00 bis 16:00 Uhr. Zu zweit insgesamt fünf Fische von 40 - 47 cm. Sehr zicke Bisse und am Ende nur auf kleine Köder (Wobbler oder kleine Blinker). War trotz schlimmen Wetters (Regen und Sturm) ein schöner Angeltag!:k



Samstag oder Sonntag?


----------



## MaKo221 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

wann bekommt ihr denn im durchschnitt die meisten Bisse Morgens, Mittags oder Abends?


----------



## zulu1024 (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Bei mir den ganzen Tag über. Ich musste sie nur suchen


----------



## boot (1. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

bei uns in mom am Morgen,und Vereinzelt am Nachmittag.


----------



## wobbi (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Gestern 1 mefo(Absteiger) ca75 cm auf springerfliege. Schnelle foto und zurück ins wasser...schwimm weiter..


----------



## Naish82 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Petri...
Aber wir haben doch schon Februar...


----------



## mefohunter84 (5. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Von mir auch ein *Petri* Wobbi. :m

Und ein gelungener Kontrast von Blinker und Beifänger. :m

TL  Rolf #h


----------



## wobbi (7. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Danke|wavey:


----------



## Seefürst (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Moin Fans
war gestern mit Wathose von 10.00 - 13.00 Uhr im Raum Dranske/Rügen bei 2-3 NW u.Temp. so um 5Grad.Wasser teilweise klar mit Schwebstoffen und etwas Tang.
Ergebnis: 0,00!
Heute dann nächster Versuch Raum Bakenberg/Rügen.p


----------



## Brutzlaff (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

Hab gestern mitm Belly ca von 14 - 17 Uhr und anschliessend von Land aus die Kitzeberger Bucht abgefischt.... Und hatte dabei exakt 0 Kontakte.... Habs aber trotzdem genossen...:g


----------



## tozi (13. Februar 2016)

*AW: Aktuelle Meerforellenfänge Januar 2016*

falls es noch keiner bemerkt hat, wir haben Februar und dazu gibts auch ´n Thema #h


----------

